# Pampered Chef



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I bought a mini loaf pan from CL today. Has a minor amount of grease on it. Also, on bottom, looks like metal marks-not many. Can I remove these, if so, how?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I know that pampered chef says DO NOT PUT their stuff in the dishwasher but I put my stoneware in the dishwasher all the time. After washing bake some cheap pop the can biscuits in the stoneware to remove any soap odor and toss the biscuits after baking/cooling. I no longer have to bake biscuits in mine as I dont get the soap residue leftover.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Great idea with the biscuits. I don't run my stoneware through the dishwasher, but I do sneak and use a plastic scrubber on occasion. I can handle it being seasoned, but there are times I look at the corners and grooves....and I must scrub! LOL


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Soap has never touched my stoneware. I personally love having a dish I don't have to actually wash. Of course, I used to sell Pampered Chef, which may explain my opposition. Even if the soap taste wasn't a factor, the porous nature of stoneware would have me worried I was feeding my family soap. I work too darn hard cooking everything from scratch so that they don't eat any junk to worry about that .


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I have heard but have not tried this. To clean your PC stoneware put in oven on clean cycle. They say it comes out just like new.


----------

